# Oluwatoyin Salau, Blm Teenage Protester Murdered



## Ganjababy (Jun 16, 2020)

*Aaron Glee Jr. Named as Suspect in Tallahassee Murders of BLM Protester, AARP Volunte*

Aaron Glee Jr., a Florida man with a long criminal history for domestic and other cases, is accused of murdering a Black Lives Matter protester and an AARP volunteer from Tallahassee whose bodies were found together.

The victims were identified as Oluwatoyin Salau and Victoria “Vicki” Sims by police. Both women were highly regarded in activist circles. Tallahassee.com reported: “The 19-year-old and 75-year-old met after recent protests over justice for black lives.” Salau, known as “Toyin,” spoke at BLM protests. Sims was also active in Democratic politics.
“Toyin was very passionate,” her friend Danaya Hemphill said, according to CBS News. “She was very vocal she was very loving, very spiritual, very caring. Toyin she was like a light in a dark room. That was Toyin.”

Salau and Sims were found dead in a double homicide Saturday night, June 13, the Tallahassee Police Department said Monday in a press release. According to Tallahassee Police, Salau and Sims were found dead in the 2100 block of Monday Road.

The suspect, 49-year-old Aaron Glee Jr., has been taken into custody, police said in the press release. Authorities have not released any other information about the double homicide investigation.

*1. Glee, Who Is From West Palm Beach, Has Two Recent Battery Cases Involving Another Man & Woman & a String of Other Past Criminal Cases, Court Records Show*



Orange County, Florida, jail records show Glee is being held on a warrant out of Leon County, where Tallahassee is located, charging him with felony murder and kidnapping. He is from West Palm Beach, according to the jail records. He was arrested by the Orlando Police Department on June 14.

According to the police press release:

At approximately 9:15 p.m. Saturday night, June 13th, TPD investigators arrived in 2100 block of Monday Road in the course of a follow up investigation in a missing person case. During the course of the investigation, two deceased people were located in the area. As the investigation continued, investigators developed a suspect. The suspect is now in custody and no more information is available at this time.

Leon County court records show that Glee also had a closed 2019 case for marijuana possession and two recent cases — a battery case from June 9, 2020, and a case of aggravated battery causing bodily harm or disability from May 30 that is listed as open.

https://heavy.com/news/2020/06/aaron-glee-jr/

*Who is Oluwatoyin Salau?*






Oluwatoyin Salau was a 19-year-old activist who was found dead Saturday night.

She was affiliated with Movement 850, which describes itself as "student leaders and community residents working together to demand justice and policy change" for police reform in Tallahassee. She spoke at recent protests and spent her final days carrying signs that pleaded for justice in the wake of Black lives lost.
“Those lives may be lost, but we cannot be scared," Salau said last month, during a protest in front of the Tallahassee Police Department. "You are angry and it’s OK to be angry.”

In a series of tweets that were sent on the afternoon of June 6, Salau talked about a man who molested her earlier that day. She said the man offered her a ride back to a church where she been staying.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...cki-sims-news-aaron-glee-arrested/3197224001/


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 16, 2020)

That scum. I’m tired.


----------



## awhyley (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh wow, this is sad.  RIP to both ladies.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 17, 2020)

I live here. We are shook.

Out here protesting for the protection of black men. Sick of it.
BW are fighting from both ends.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 17, 2020)

There is so much more ridiculousness to Oluwatoyin Salau's story.   Do NOT contribute the GoFundMe that her raping  brother and her family that put her out instead of him  put up.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 18, 2020)

@Crackers Phinn    Wait,nso you are saying that the man who killed her is not the one she tweeted about, but her own brother?!!!! And her family knew?!!!!

That makes sense in a way because I was wondering why she only tweeted about the rape and didn't report it to police. Are police looking into it?

This poor girl! incomprehensible.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 18, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> @Crackers Phinn    Wait,nso you are saying that the man who killed her is not the one she tweeted about, but her own brother?!!!! And her family knew?!!!!
> 
> That makes sense in a way because I was wondering why she only tweeted about the rape and didn't report it to police. Are police looking into it?
> 
> This poor girl! incomprehensible.


After her friends found out that the brother had set up a gofundme so they tweeted that the reason  Oluwatoyin Salau was homeless in the first place was because her brother was molesting her and when confronted their mother chose to put her out instead of him.   That's how she ended up seeking shelter and ran into the man who ended up raping and killing her.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 18, 2020)

^^That is a terrible story. 

I wonder what made her go out and protest anyway. I have been treated really well by all of the black men in my life, and I still won't go stomp around in the street for them.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jun 18, 2020)

While I'm not surprised that her family put HER out instead of her trifling brother, I am so disappointed and tired. After reading the lyrics to J.Cole's new song calling out a Black woman and hearing about Toyin, I want to say so much about Black men, but I'll just stop here. I hope Toyin is at peace. I wonder how her mother feels.

Rant: We are not safe at home, protesting in the streets, at work, etc. I'm glad tomorrow is Friday, because I need a mental health day this weekend.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 18, 2020)

Jesus


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 18, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> After her friends found out that the brother had set up a gofundme so they tweeted that the reason  Oluwatoyin Salau was homeless in the first place was because her brother was molesting her and when confronted their mother chose to put her out instead of him.   That's how she ended up seeking shelter and ran into the man who ended up raping and killing her.



Her mother...put her out...chose the criminal brother over her victim daughter and then...That is horrific and heartbreaking.

What is the mother saying now?


----------



## menina (Jun 19, 2020)

Maybe she was marching for black women like herself.. and black children as well.. just sayin

This is very sad.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 19, 2020)

She was still a baby. So this man killed a child and an elderly woman? He needs to be set on fire. 
And this madness about her mother putting her out of the house is sickening.


----------



## awhyley (Jun 19, 2020)

So sad to know that her brother/family were abusing her (in name) even after her death.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 19, 2020)

It’s crazy that the brother has no shame, but so typical...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 21, 2020)

The more I learn about Oluwatoyin Salau, the sadder I get. I knew people were saying not to donate to the gofundme her family set up but I didn't know why. Now I learn her brother molested her, and her mother abandoned her and left her unprotected.  This is devastatingly horrible.


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 22, 2020)

Pretty sure the BLM protests aren't just "for them" but all black people, including black women, black boys and black girls, who may have been victims or police violence. Not sure why some people think it's only about black men when a black woman was just shot and killed in her home three months ago. Breonna Taylor. Sandra Bland. Rekia Boyd. Atatiana Jefferson. There are others too. Say their names.


Kanky said:


> ^^That is a terrible story.
> 
> I wonder what made her go out and protest anyway. I have been treated really well by all of the black men in my life, and I still won't go stomp around in the street for them.





naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I live here. We are shook.
> 
> Out here protesting for the protection of black men. Sick of it.
> BW are fighting from both ends.


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 22, 2020)

Sadly this is all too common as we're seeing with Toyin's story. Women will shame the daughter and put her out. It's disgusting. 

Too many mothers will bring strange men into their homes who will rape their children (daughters and sons) and blame the children for them getting raped. In Toyin's case, ignorant, selfish mothers will ignore when one of their children is raping the others. This happens more than many of you'd want to know. This needs to be the next thing we address. This mess needs to end. 


Ganjababy said:


> *“All my life I had to fight. I had to fight my daddy. I had to fight my brothers. I had to fight my cousins and my uncles. A girl child ain't safe in a family of men...” *
> 
> This has been echoing in my head since I read about this girls story.
> 
> ...


----------



## NijaG (Jun 22, 2020)

Tefnut said:


> Pretty sure the BLM protests aren't just "for them" but all black people, including black women, black boys and black girls, who may have been victims or police violence. Not sure why some people think it's only about black men when a black woman was just shot and killed in her home three months ago.



^^^
Theoretically true........ but the focus tends to be on black men. It’s because black women are the vocal ones of social media and have been pushing for more black women coverage that the larger media are picking up these stories.

Also...... there is the tension of the truth. Majority of the violence BW/BG face is from BM/BB and within their BC’s.


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 22, 2020)

NijaG said:


> ^^^
> Theoretically true........ but the focus tends to be on black men. It’s because black women are the vocal ones of social media and have been pushing for more black women coverage that the larger media are picking up these stories.



Maybe but can black women really complain about lack of coverage when there are black women who do the same thing -- only focus on black male victims? Ever since Sandra died 5 years ago, there's been more of an effort to highlight the black women who are victims of police brutality and racial crimes.

Breonna's name has been in a lot of national news stories about police misconduct. ABC, CBS, NBC, MSNBC and CNN have all aired multiple stories where her name is included. USA Today, NYT and other too. Breonna, Ahmaud and George's names have been linked together as examples of black lives recently taken by racial violence. She hasn't been mentioned as much as George and Ahmaud, probably because the other two had videos that showed their deaths and maybe because she's a woman. But her name has been out there. Beyonce's even calling for criminal charges to be brought against the officers involved in her killing.

There are black women out there with signs of black women victims and shouting their names. We have to make sure that we're remembering these women too. 


NijaG said:


> ^^^
> Also...... there is the tension of the truth. Majority of the violence BW/BG face is from BM/BB and within their BC’s.


I don't disagree with this as most crimes that happen in the US are intraracial, IIRC.  I definitely think the violence that black women and black girls suffer at the hands of black males needs to be addressed. Maybe black women should start holding the "good" black men in our lives accountable for calling it out and not tolerating it?


----------



## NijaG (Jun 22, 2020)

Tefnut said:


> Maybe but can black women really complain about lack of coverage when there are black women who do the same thing -- only focus on black male victims? Ever since Sandra died 5 years ago, there's been more of an effort to highlight the black women who are victims of police brutality and racial crimes.
> 
> Breonna's name has been in a lot of national news stories about police misconduct. ABC, CBS, NBC, MSNBC and CNN have all aired multiple stories where her name is included. USA Today, NYT and other too. Breonna, Ahmaud and George's names have been linked together as examples of black lives recently taken by racial violence. She hasn't been mentioned as much as George and Ahmaud, probably because the other two had videos that showed their deaths and maybe because she's a woman. But her name has been out there. Beyonce's even calling for criminal charges to be brought against the officers involved in her killing.
> 
> ...



There is definitely a shift happening with BW (30 and under) especially. Internet/Social media is the main catalyst.

There is definitely more calling out of BM. Lots of interesting underlying stuff going on macro and micro levels.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 22, 2020)

I hate posting things without proof of what I'm saying but there's a lot of cussing in the friends claims and I stay getting warnings round here.


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this. You took one for the team. 


Crackers Phinn said:


> I hate posting things without proof of what I'm saying but there's a lot of cussing in the friends claims and I stay getting warnings round here.


----------

